# ZZ Top London 11-4-12 (Photo)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some shots from the ZZ Top show in London


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple more


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice. Wish I was there.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great looking shots!! What kind of camera was used (and lens if you have that info??). I had tickets but had to sell a few weeks ago..........


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Love those mic stands!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Freaking awesome. Wish I could have gone...

Image, they got it down.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Straight forward rock and roll no frills. Love it !!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

noman said:


> Great looking shots!! What kind of camera was used (and lens if you have that info??).


Camera and lens info would be appreciated. I'm assuming you have "fast" lenses? They're really nice shots!


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was there. Terrific show


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Fantastic shots Scott.
thanks for sharing
got any more..:banana:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice pics. I shared on Facebook mentioning this site. Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I used a Nikon d200 with a 50mm prime for most shots. A few done with a fisheye as well. Will post some more info and pics when I get back next week


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

awesome shots scott!!

totally jealous they arent coming here.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great shots! I was there, too. Fantastic concert, loved it.

Funny, my brother noticed you lucky dudes right down by the front taking pictures. Little did I know, it was you.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was curious about the pickups Billy Gibbons was using and posted a query on the pickup-makers forum. Jason Lollar gave the most authoritative reply, indicating that the Right Reverend Billy G is currently using these beasts on tour: http://www.creamtpickups.com/

Check out the video on the site. It's cute. One gets the impression that it is a sort of "candid camera" gag, though I don't kow how set up it was. Still cute, even if you have to suspend disbelief.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;MHrS_BonASA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHrS_BonASA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You were in town and didn't let us know?

Those shots look great, and that tele looks all kinds of awesome.

Edit: I would love a better pic of the graphic on it..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Budda said:


> You were in town and didn't let us know?
> 
> Those shots look great, and that tele looks all kinds of awesome.
> 
> Edit: I would love a better pic of the graphic on it..


There you go


----------

